# Latin Style presents Central Texas Showdown



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Flyers not completed yet....

Hopefully I will see some familiar faces out there....

Should be a good event...Indoor/Outdoor show...

Will be giving cash awards on the Hop, single and double, cash depends on entries, 3 entries make a class... :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 2 2008, 08:21 PM~11243983
> *
> 
> 
> ...



U KNOW U CAN COUNT ON THE BIG DLR TO SHOW UP. 


DALLAS LOWRIDERS IV LIFE


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

OH YEA HEY TITO THANKS FOR COMING TO THE PICNIC HOMIE.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 2 2008, 11:44 PM~11244860
> *U KNOW U CAN COUNT ON THE BIG DLR TO SHOW UP.
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS IV LIFE
> *



I already know i can count on Dallas Lowriders Homie...Give yall props, yall reppin hard for WEGO...See yall soon


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 2 2008, 11:45 PM~11244866
> *OH YEA HEY TITO THANKS FOR COMING TO THE PICNIC HOMIE.
> *



Shit man, if felt real good chillin with yall down there....Dallas knows how 2 hava a good time... :biggrin: ...I will be down there for more events, believe that...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

hope to see everyone at the show


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Ill be there


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

see you there Homies! :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

might be a party day before...its my Birthday on the 23rd, so you know how that goes... :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 3 2008, 11:26 PM~11250625
> *might be a party day before...its my Birthday on the 23rd, so you know how that goes... :biggrin:
> *


might be round 2 after baby John's wedding huh? shit u know iam down.


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Im ready :biggrin: ... Miggy you still bringing them burgers right?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

STILL STANDING

Posts: 4,645
Joined: Apr 2007
From: Austin, Texas
Car Club: solo

:0 


you know I'm there


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 5 2008, 07:10 AM~11262883
> *STILL STANDING
> 
> Posts: 4,645
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 5 2008, 08:10 AM~11262883
> *STILL STANDING
> 
> Posts: 4,645
> ...



i dont have a hopper so i'll just go head to head with you in the hard body contest  winner takes alllllllll :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Go Miggy ! Its Your birthday! :rofl:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 5 2008, 08:10 AM~11262883
> *STILL STANDING
> 
> Posts: 4,645
> ...



hey it was cool to finally meet that dude from Rollerz Only thats stationed on Ft Hood. too bad he'll be out in the field during the Temple and Waco shows. i'll be chillin wit yall in Killeen sometime soon again.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm down to make this 1 !!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 5 2008, 12:32 PM~11265650
> *i dont have a hopper so i'll just go head to head with you in the hard body contest   winner takes alllllllll  :angry:
> *


***** u aint finna embarass me in front of all them people :biggrin: bring them hoes wit you


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 5 2008, 02:32 PM~11265650
> *i dont have a hopper so i'll just go head to head with you in the hard body contest   winner takes AL  :angry:
> *



WTF :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 7 2008, 08:29 AM~11282567
> *WTF  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 6 2008, 07:24 PM~11278482
> *I'm down to make this 1 !!!
> *


see you at the show


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 7 2008, 08:29 AM~11282567
> *WTF  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



awww shit that was a good one.. what if Bonifide sends Mike "regal ryda" that combe and it has my name on a piece of paper inside it.  yall wont be seeing me around anymore :nosad:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 7 2008, 01:25 PM~11285627
> *awww shit that was a good one.. what if Bonifide sends Mike "regal ryda" that combe and it has my name on a piece of paper inside it.    yall wont be seeing me around anymore  :nosad:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 7 2008, 01:25 PM~11285627
> *awww shit that was a good one.. what if Bonifide sends Mike "regal ryda" that combe and it has my name on a piece of paper inside it.    yall wont be seeing me around anymore  :nosad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 7 2008, 02:25 PM~11285627
> *awww shit that was a good one.. what if Bonifide sends Mike "regal ryda" that combe and it has my name on a piece of paper inside it.    yall wont be seeing me around anymore  :nosad:
> *


Nooooo! :tears: ... :roflmao:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*your next *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 11 2008, 11:16 AM~11314685
> *your next
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

no word on the points standings after the longview show?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 11 2008, 01:55 PM~11315996
> *no word on the points standings after the longview show?
> *


not yet


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i will be there


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

hope to see everyone there


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

CTLC will be there reppin our area...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

ROLLERZ ONLY AND ROYAL FLUSH WILL BE THERE


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

how much for electricty


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2008, 09:26 AM~11332832
> *how much for electricty
> *


X2


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 13 2008, 02:29 PM~11335417
> *I WISH I WAS GOING
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Is this a all indoor show, or all outdoor... (or both)


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

x2


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

gotta check on electricity...and its an indoor/outdoor show...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Aug 13 2008, 05:17 AM~11331535
> *ROLLERZ ONLY AND ROYAL FLUSH WILL BE THERE
> *




sounds good Eazy... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

tHIS SHOW SOUNDZ LIKE ITS GONNA BE A GOOD ONE


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: tito_ls, betoooo!, CHIQUILIN

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :rant: :biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey tito, about how many cars do you think its going to hold, before you have to start putting them outside...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Aug 13 2008, 04:21 PM~11336303
> *Hey tito, about how many cars AND MOTORCYCLES do you think its going to hold, before you have to start putting them outside...
> *


 :biggrin: YEAH X2


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*DALLAS LOWRIDERS IN THE MUTHAFUCKIN HOUSE*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 13 2008, 06:10 PM~11336226
> *gotta check on electricity...and its an indoor/outdoor show...
> *


CTLC got dibs on indoor :biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

kiki------ :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2008, 07:25 PM~11337783
> *CTLC got dibs on indoor :biggrin:
> *


right after ROLLERZ moves in :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

almost here can't wait


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~_@Aug 13 2008, 11:42 AM~11333979
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

my events outside


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Im already outside standing by tha door sayn OPEN ,OPEN ,OPEN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ya'll member that one? lol


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 13 2008, 11:05 PM~11338864
> *my events outside
> *



Miggy will be ur official camera man on that day :thumbsup: hopefully if we all take a cruise round Temple after the show, Benny will have his camera cuz id love to see that on youtube


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 13 2008, 10:05 PM~11338864
> *my events outside
> *



we keepin ya there all day... :biggrin: ...you might cause trouble on the inside.. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

im bringin him just ncase


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 15 2008, 03:36 AM~11349954
> *im bringin him just ncase
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 NOT THE SECRET WEAPON :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Aug 13 2008, 07:37 PM~11337912
> *kiki------ :roflmao:
> *


WAT IT DEW MAYNE ?????????? HOWS LIFE IN THE BIG CITY OF PF-TOWN


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

So tito are we cruizin on sat....carwash to mc D's on 31st


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 15 2008, 07:29 AM~11350489
> *So tito are we cruizin on sat....carwash to mc D's on 31st
> *


YEAH LET US KNOW........ :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 15 2008, 09:29 AM~11350489
> *So tito are we cruizin on sat....carwash to mc D's on 31st
> *



hmmmm Mc D's :thumbsup: we should all hit up Bush's chicken


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~_@Aug 14 2008, 07:03 AM~11340948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be there


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> * kiki------
> 
> 
> WAT IT DEW MAYNE ?????????? HOWS LIFE IN THE BIG CITY OF PF-TOWN
> ...





Just getting ready for next weekend.... You boys going
to be ready!!! Have not seen you cruising threw PF in awhile :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Aug 15 2008, 01:21 PM~11352810
> *Just getting ready for next weekend.... You boys going
> to be ready!!! Have not seen you cruising threw PF in awhile :biggrin:
> *


YEAH WE'ZA GETTING READY...............GIVE ME A COUPLE OF DAYS AND YOU'LL BE SEEING ME HAHAHAHAH :cheesy:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

no cash for bikes


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 15 2008, 08:58 PM~11355707
> *no cash for bikes
> *



we WILL have a best of show bike trophy... :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 15 2008, 11:35 PM~11357217
> *we WILL have a best of show bike trophy... :biggrin:
> *


WHAT ABOUT MOTORCYCLES ??????? :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 16 2008, 01:35 AM~11357217
> *we WILL have a best of show bike trophy... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 16 2008, 01:34 PM~11359688
> *TTT
> *


TTB.............


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 2 2008, 08:21 PM~11243983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

so who's going cruizin after da show?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 17 2008, 05:36 PM~11366642
> * so who's going cruizin after da show?
> *


I AM........ :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 17 2008, 07:36 PM~11366642
> * so who's going cruizin after da show?
> *



yea hopefully we all get to cruise after the show cuz we never did get to cruise after the waco show :angry: lol hopefully the weather isnt like it is today. over here its pouring right now :uh:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Anybody know anyone looking for some 13x7.... The ones off my lac, 
everything to go with them. tires/adpters/3 bar spinner...
$300.00


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Aug 18 2008, 06:49 PM~11376430
> *Anybody know anyone looking for some 13x7.... The ones off my lac,
> everything to go with them. tires/adpters/3 bar spinner...
> $300.00
> *


DOES'NT MY BUDDY ELI NEED THEM................


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

eli doesnt wanna spend his hole check on these rims... :biggrin:

Is the fire marshall going to checking for 1/4 tank of gas again...


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 2 2008, 08:21 PM~11243983
> *
> 
> 
> ...



<span style=\'color:blue\'>How much is the hop paying? Winner takes all or different amounts for first second and third? Also will there be trophies for the hop?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

WHAT TIME IS MOVE IN ? CAN WE BRING OUR OWN FOOD AND DRINKS ?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2008, 11:26 AM~11332832
> *how much for electricty
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*X2*


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

milko's new nickname is X2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 19 2008, 12:18 PM~11381632
> *milko's new nickname is    X2
> *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 19 2008, 12:18 PM~11381632
> *milko's new nickname is    X2
> *


Now that's funny chit


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~_@Aug 14 2008, 06:03 AM~11340948
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Aug 19 2008, 07:54 AM~11380348
> *How much is the hop paying? Winner takes all or different amounts for first second and third? Also will there be trophies for the hop?
> *


quit askin questions and bring your ass on :biggrin: ...you know i do have a phone asshole  ... na just fuckin with ya...no trophies, just cash, we might be able 2 split the prize....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 19 2008, 09:52 AM~11380933
> *WHAT TIME IS MOVE IN ?  CAN WE BRING OUR OWN FOOD AND DRINKS ?
> *



8-2..No, the mayborn sells the food and drinks..unless i dont see anything :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 19 2008, 01:17 PM~11383469
> *8-2..No, the mayborn sells the food and drinks..unless i dont see anything :biggrin:
> *


WHAT IF I AM NAKED PULLIN MY ICECHEST ..............IT'S ALL INDOOR HOMIE...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 19 2008, 06:33 PM~11386143
> *WHAT IF I AM NAKED PULLIN MY ICECHEST ..............IT'S ALL INDOOR HOMIE...
> *


 :uh: :uh: :barf: :barf: :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 19 2008, 06:42 PM~11386855
> *:uh:  :uh:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT THE ICECHEST :angry: .....RIGHT!!!!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 19 2008, 01:16 PM~11383456
> *quit askin questions and bring your ass on :biggrin: ...you know i do have a phone asshole  ... na just fuckin with ya...no trophies, just cash, we might be able 2 split the prize....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Miggy? You still gona sell them underground burgers? Miggy goes hard on them hoes. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

_*how much for electricty*_ :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 19 2008, 11:11 PM~11389837
> *how much for electricty :biggrin:
> *



i guess i cant miss that one huh :biggrin: ...electricity is $40 per entry...if you gonna need electricity, please let me know before so i can get some dropped down ....thanks


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 19 2008, 11:42 PM~11390684
> *i guess i cant miss that one huh :biggrin: ...electricity is $40 per entry...if you gonna need electricity, please let me know before so i can get some dropped down ....thanks
> *


i need some


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

we'll be there


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

We will be there


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 19 2008, 12:35 PM~11381786
> *
> 
> 
> ...



haha that was a good one... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: so when i see miklo iam gonna be like whats up #2


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

dammit how did everyone become Rollerz Only ATX all of a sudden... thats whats up  so what bout that guy "Berguson" iam not sure of his 1st name with Lac of Respect. i know he's with San Antonio chapter but he lives in Austin so is he gonna be rollin wit yall?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 20 2008, 01:14 PM~11394397
> *dammit how did everyone become Rollerz Only ATX all of a sudden... thats whats up    so what bout that guy "Berguson" iam not sure of his 1st name with Lac of Respect.  i know he's with San Antonio chapter but he lives in Austin so is he gonna be rollin wit yall?
> *


nah, he's staying in the S.A. chapter


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

QUOTE(73monte @ Aug 19 2008, 11:11 PM) *
How much is the hop cash prize? :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Aug 20 2008, 02:58 PM~11394226
> *We will be there
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Aug 20 2008, 08:26 PM~11397994
> *ttt
> *


TTB.................


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

YO TITO IS THIS ANOTHER CHAPTER OF YALL CLUB ?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=378199&st=0


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

the word on the streets is CTLC is gonna hold it down at this show :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

I HEARD THE SAME THING BIG DOG !!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 21 2008, 02:52 PM~11403552
> *the word on the streets is CTLC is gonna hold it down at this show  :thumbsup:
> *


is the CTLC going be park together at the show? is there some way to set this up?


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

I can put all of ya'll together.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

is there any money for best car truck and bike? special awards?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 21 2008, 03:19 PM~11404276
> *is there any money for best car truck and bike?  special awards?
> *


sorry homie, not this time around....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 21 2008, 04:41 PM~11404475
> *sorry homie, not this time around....
> *


how much is entry? (all late) :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 21 2008, 04:22 PM~11404813
> *how much is entry? (all late) :biggrin:
> *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 21 2008, 07:00 PM~11405636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a bigger copy..... :biggrin:
See ya'll sunday


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Ill be their maybe still drunk from sat, pull an all nighter! :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 21 2008, 07:00 PM~11405636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 21 2008, 03:27 PM~11403868
> *is the CTLC going be park together at the show? is there some way to set this up?
> *



x2 id like to see all of us parked together too  and maybe we can all get some pics together. does anyone know if its suppose to rain on sunday? hope not though ..

well gotta get my ass to work now its friday last day of the week :biggrin: and is anyone thats going to Temple tomorrow plan on cruising tomorrow night? if anyone is gettin rooms in Temple? let us know and maybe we can cruise 31st or something


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

CRUNCH TIME.... 2 MORE DAYS


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 22 2008, 06:35 AM~11410078
> *CRUNCH TIME....  2 MORE DAYS
> *


HOW DID YOU KNOW I WAS EATING CAPTAIN CRUNCH ?????? :uh:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 22 2008, 09:12 AM~11410270
> *HOW DID YOU KNOW I WAS EATING CAPTAIN CRUNCH ?????? :uh:
> *


With dingle berries...... :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Pre Show / BirthDay Party at Club Kachiing on 1009 west Ave F in temple, its B.Y.O.B. ......setups must be purchased at club......6 buks at tha door........ Go Tito ,its ur Birthday!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 22 2008, 08:06 PM~11415403
> *Pre Show / BirthDay Party at Club Kachiing on 1009 west Ave F in temple, its B.Y.O.B. ......setups must be purchased at club......6 buks at tha door........ Go Tito ,its ur Birthday!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks for posting it betoooo....i was in H-town and couldnt post it....hopefully we can celebrate real good.. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

remember the guy that was talkin to Lil Ray at Dennys that one night after ralley on the valley well he just wants everyone to know he'll be at the show and sent everyone this pic


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

glad to see Dallas Lowriders was already out in Temple yesterday .. cant wait for later today. just got home its 3:30 in da morning and we gotta be at the Mayborn Center at 7 so iam off to bed for a couple of hours... see everyone in bout 5 hours :thumbsup: uffin: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

good show will post pictures soon.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

pics? :cheesy:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Aug 24 2008, 07:36 PM~11426678
> *pics? :cheesy:
> *



when i get off frm work :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

here we go. i will put all the pictures up that i took...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 24 2008, 08:42 PM~11426732
> *when i get off frm work :biggrin:
> *



hey bro i wonder why they put u in mild? and how that silver lincoln that was parked over by Alex's monte beat me. i aint hatin though fuck it its just one of thoses things that makes you go hmmmmmmmmmm maybe i should put brown spokes on my car and maybe ill get more points


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

oh yea i get it now.. i should buy a couple of bags of cotton and stick it everywhere lol and have a piece of rope all around my car :thumbsup: iam gonna do that for the austin and waco show and then just retire till next year


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 24 2008, 10:04 PM~11428135
> *hey bro i wonder why they put u in mild? and how that silver lincoln that was parked over by Alex's monte beat me.  i aint hatin though fuck it its just one of thoses things that makes you go hmmmmmmmmmm maybe i should put brown spokes on my car and maybe ill get more points
> *



i dont know why they put me in mild.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i am uploading my photos to photobucket right now


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

what up did about 100 tryingto keep up thanks benny uffin:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

It was cool seeing everyone, had a blast.. Can't wait for Austin......
Hope everyone makes it home safe... Time for bed...
Rick have fun at work homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Aug 24 2008, 10:09 PM~11428207
> *It was cool seeing everyone, had a blast.. Can't wait for Austin......
> Hope everyone makes it home safe... Time for bed...
> Rick have fun at work homie.... :biggrin:
> *



you know whats funny. all that and they told me to go home at 10. so i worked for 2 hours.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 24 2008, 11:09 PM~11428202
> *what up did about 100 tryingto keep up thanks benny uffin:
> *



what did he just say? :0 haha i guess u tired too huh?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Aug 24 2008, 11:09 PM~11428207
> *It was cool seeing everyone, had a blast.. Can't wait for Austin......
> Hope everyone makes it home safe... Time for bed...
> Rick have fun at work homie.... :biggrin:
> *



now everytime I see you and Gary i can say Rollerzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

RICK, then get your ass to sleep!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> *miggy254
> now everytime I see you and Gary i can say Rollerzzzzzzzzzzzz *




:thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Aug 24 2008, 10:12 PM~11428254
> *RICK, then get your ass to sleep!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


naw. i think i am going to play some madden 09. then go to sleep around 3


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 24 2008, 10:09 PM~11428202
> *what up did about 100 tryingto keep up thanks benny uffin:
> *



???


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 24 2008, 10:06 PM~11428173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it's cause i sold him those wheels..... :biggrin: hahaha....

what's up niggy, i mean, miggy??....man fk it...it's just a plastic trophy....no biggy....just out there representing!!! supporting the cause!!! hangin out with friends!!! meeting new people!!! that's what it's all about......fk a $5 trophy......win or lose, i'm there to support!!!!    

GOOD JOB TITO AND ANYONE ELSE IN LATIN STYLE THAT HELPED HIM WITH THE SHOW!!!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 24 2008, 11:18 PM~11428318
> *it's cause i sold him those wheels..... :biggrin: hahaha....
> 
> what's up niggy, i mean, miggy??....man fk it...it's just a plastic trophy....no biggy....just out there representing!!! supporting the cause!!! hangin out with friends!!! meeting new people!!! that's what it's all about......fk a $5 trophy......win or lose, i'm there to support!!!!
> ...



tru tru u always know how to word things. i didnt think of it like that but ur right though. thats what i told Tito after the show.. theres been other times i came out of shows mad then a muthafucka but today i wasnt for some reason. but i am gonna try to do some things for the next shows. i cant afford to do anything major right now but maybe the lil things can help out to. glad to see yall out at the show


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 24 2008, 10:15 PM~11428295
> *???
> *


no not u da other show winnin impalas :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 24 2008, 10:23 PM~11428380
> *no not u da other show winnin impalas    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Wat up Homies!!! Temple was a pretty good turn-out.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 24 2008, 10:23 PM~11428368
> *tru tru u always know how to word things.  i didnt think of it like that but ur right though.  thats what i told Tito after the show.. theres been other times i came out of shows mad then a muthafucka but today i wasnt for some reason.  but i am gonna try to do some things for the next shows.  i cant afford to do anything major right now but maybe the lil things can help out to.  glad to see yall out at the show
> *




 ....it was hot, but we had a good time....i ain't in no rush to dump money into a car for a show. i'd rather have a clean street cruiser that i can show as well when i want to. i'm hoping to start working on my coupe and bring it back out, so i'm going to throw a bumper kit on the fleet and probably be done on that for a while....oh....i bought some new d's for it too, just haven't put them on yet.... :biggrin: 

it does no good to get mad homie, it's just for fun. it's like i tell my guys, you may think your car isn't all that, but someone else may just like it. you look at your ride everyday and know all it's flaws....someone else just sees a clean car they want to take a picture of. to me, that is worth more than a trophy any day!!!! seeing someone you haven't talked to in a while and noticing changes each of you have made on the rides......that to me, makes it worth my time and money.....


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

It was a good show! I got a trophy & a nice tan. :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 24 2008, 10:32 PM~11428467
> *It was a good show! I got a trophy & a nice tan. :roflmao:
> *



you should have come to chill with us under our canopy homie....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 24 2008, 11:23 PM~11428380
> *no not u da other show winnin impalas    :biggrin:
> *



dude ur tired get some sleep haha


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 24 2008, 10:35 PM~11428506
> *you should have come to chill with us under our canopy homie....
> *


THNX BUT I WAS LOOKING FORWARD TO MY TAN, LOL,


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 24 2008, 10:41 PM~11428559
> *THNX BUT I WAS LOOKING FORWARD TO MY TAN, LOL,
> *



hahaha.....ok.....maybe next time


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 24 2008, 10:44 PM~11428585
> *hahaha.....ok.....maybe next time
> *


Already! thnx


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Great Pics Big Rick. :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 24 2008, 11:04 PM~11428734
> *Great Pics Big Rick. :thumbsup:
> *



AGREED!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

pics came out real good Rick :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 24 2008, 11:19 PM~11428866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHO IS THIS MIGGY


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 25 2008, 12:22 AM~11428887
> *WHO IS THIS MIGGY
> *


lol wha makes u think i would know lol.. i dont know them but i know the one with dark hair is Titos cousin's Nicks girlfriend and her homegirl i dont know her but i know she works in the mall. they was pretty much the only pretty girls there there wasnt that much at this show. i shouldve took a couple but i was running all late. maybe austin show though but i dont fuck wit that girl Gina nomore or that girl Amber fuck dem hoes.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WOW !!!!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

YO PASSIONATE RIDES thanks for pointing me to 35 can't believe I got lost in the big city of Temple, TX ....


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 24 2008, 11:09 PM~11428202
> *what up did about 100 tryingto keep up thanks benny uffin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: only way to stay awake but my speedometer was only reading 70 better check yours.... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS to all the winners!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

GOOD SEEING EVERYONES AT THE SHOW. CTLC WAS IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks 2 all who came out and supported the show...Was a good turnout..Had a great time out there...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Great show :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 







nice pics Rick


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Does anybody have any more pics of the BIG BODY LAC from Dallas Lowriders c.c.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 25 2008, 08:33 AM~11430179
> *YO PASSIONATE RIDES thanks for pointing me to 35 can't believe I got lost in the big city of Temple, TX ....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Aug 25 2008, 11:57 AM~11432508
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 24 2008, 11:39 PM~11428530
> *
> 
> 
> ...




way to go homiez..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

oops my bad it came out all small ...











Austin is up next....









Don't forget, it's the last full points show before the finale...so this one is a big one! See you all there!


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Temple was a badass show, can't wait for the Austin show to be here!!!!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

some video I shot on the way to your show.... we had fun  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NX0sGIW2oLk


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 25 2008, 08:43 PM~11436392
> *some video I shot on the way to your show....  we had fun
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NX0sGIW2oLk
> *


thats clean homie


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

GOOD TURNOUT TITO...SORRY I COULDNT MAKE IT OUT THERE IT WAS MY WEEKEND TO WORK..COULDNT GET THE DAY OFF... :angry: ..FORSURE NEXT YR WHEN MY RIDE IS READY AND REQUEST THE DAY OFF..ILL BE THERE HOMIE!..CTLC LOOKING GOOD BRO...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 25 2008, 08:32 PM~11436923
> *GOOD TURNOUT TITO...SORRY I COULDNT MAKE IT OUT THERE IT WAS MY WEEKEND TO WORK..COULDNT GET THE DAY OFF... :angry: ..FORSURE NEXT YR WHEN MY RIDE IS READY AND REQUEST THE DAY OFF..ILL BE THERE HOMIE!..CTLC LOOKING GOOD BRO...
> *


Thanks homie, took a lot of work, but it all paid off...very good turnout...Its all good homie, i understand, gotta get your money...HLC was out here reppin good, I appreciate all da support...CTLC came out and supported real good...Big things hopefully for the future... :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 25 2008, 07:33 AM~11430179
> *YO PASSIONATE RIDES thanks for pointing me to 35 can't believe I got lost in the big city of Temple, TX ....
> *


no problema :thumbsup: .... it was a good day.


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 25 2008, 07:43 PM~11436392
> *some video I shot on the way to your show....  we had fun
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NX0sGIW2oLk
> *


Bad azz video Benny , much props to all that came out, Central Texas doing tha damn thang in tha 08! TTT CTLC.


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Passionate Rides, South Waco ,T.X. .....CTLC...

Tha LARA BOYZ!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :wave: :tongue: :yes:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Great Pics.... Looks like great show, another one I missed out on.



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 26 2008, 12:27 AM~11438907
> *Bad azz video Benny , much props to all that came out, Central Texas doing tha damn thang in tha 08!  TTT CTLC.
> *


THANKS WE TRYING TO GET A BIGGER CRUISE FOR THE ATX SHOW ARE YALL DOWN..??? AND DON'T WORRY CUZ IF YALL GET LOST IN AUSTIN I GOT CHA I OWE YALL 1 !!! I'D STILL BE LOST IN THEM BACK ALLEY ROADS LIKE WTF... :biggrin:

THAT GOES FOR ESTRELLA, SOLO RIDERS, CTLC, WHOEVER WANTS TO BE IN THE NEXT VIDEO SHOOT :biggrin: I'M GETTING CARRIED AWAY NOW !!! LET ME KNOW IF WE CAN ALL HOOK UP A BAD ASS CRUISE DOWN 35 TO THE ATX SHOW !!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 26 2008, 07:51 AM~11440508
> *THANKS WE TRYING TO GET A BIGGER CRUISE  FOR THE ATX SHOW ARE YALL DOWN..???  AND DON'T WORRY CUZ IF YALL GET LOST IN AUSTIN I GOT CHA I OWE YALL 1 !!!  I'D STILL BE LOST IN THEM BACK ALLEY ROADS LIKE WTF...  :biggrin:
> 
> THAT GOES FOR ESTRELLA, SOLO RIDERS, CTLC, WHOEVER WANTS TO BE IN THE NEXT VIDEO SHOOT  :biggrin:  I'M GETTING CARRIED AWAY NOW !!!  LET ME KNOW IF WE CAN ALL HOOK UP A BAD ASS CRUISE DOWN 35 TO THE ATX SHOW !!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 26 2008, 08:51 AM~11440508
> *THANKS WE TRYING TO GET A BIGGER CRUISE  FOR THE ATX SHOW ARE YALL DOWN..???  AND DON'T WORRY CUZ IF YALL GET LOST IN AUSTIN I GOT CHA I OWE YALL 1 !!!  I'D STILL BE LOST IN THEM BACK ALLEY ROADS LIKE WTF...  :biggrin:
> 
> THAT GOES FOR ESTRELLA, SOLO RIDERS, CTLC, WHOEVER WANTS TO BE IN THE NEXT VIDEO SHOOT  :biggrin:  I'M GETTING CARRIED AWAY NOW !!!  LET ME KNOW IF WE CAN ALL HOOK UP A BAD ASS CRUISE DOWN 35 TO THE ATX SHOW !!!
> *


Already! sounds good but we r not gona make it to tha Austin show, that same day is when Waco has their Mex. Parade & its been a tradition that we be in it every year, A lot of Lowlos, SLABS, Oldskools, Hotrods, Harleys. So for anyone that aint going to ATX Ya'll come down to Tha Co. & be a part or chek out tha parade, Afterwards we'r planing a BBQ at Cameron Park, Its BYOB, BYOGrill, BYOCarne, BYOTortillas Etc. :roflmao: , Just come & Chill. :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 26 2008, 10:32 AM~11441628
> *Already! sounds good but we r not gona make it to tha Austin show, that same day is when Waco has their Mex. Parade & its been a tradition that we be in it every year, A lot of Lowlos, SLABS, Oldskools, Hotrods, Harleys. So for anyone that aint going to ATX Ya'll come down to Tha Co. & be a part or chek out tha parade, Afterwards we'r planing a BBQ at Cameron Park, Its BYOB, BYOGrill, BYOCarne, BYOTortillas Etc.  :roflmao: , Just come & Chill. :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Passionate Rides.....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 26 2008, 01:11 PM~11441954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Benny, That was a badass little video you'll did there man!!! :biggrin:
:thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 26 2008, 03:01 PM~11442918
> *
> 
> 
> ...



whats Miklo doing wit his other hand hmmmmmm nevermind i dont wanna know :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 26 2008, 01:11 PM~11441954
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn someone knows how to take a good pic :biggrin: whos the man behind the camera? all the ladies wanna know


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 26 2008, 09:51 AM~11440508
> *THANKS WE TRYING TO GET A BIGGER CRUISE  FOR THE ATX SHOW ARE YALL DOWN..???  AND DON'T WORRY CUZ IF YALL GET LOST IN AUSTIN I GOT CHA I OWE YALL 1 !!!  I'D STILL BE LOST IN THEM BACK ALLEY ROADS LIKE WTF...  :biggrin:
> 
> THAT GOES FOR ESTRELLA, SOLO RIDERS, CTLC, WHOEVER WANTS TO BE IN THE NEXT VIDEO SHOOT  :biggrin:  I'M GETTING CARRIED AWAY NOW !!!  LET ME KNOW IF WE CAN ALL HOOK UP A BAD ASS CRUISE DOWN 35 TO THE ATX SHOW !!!
> *



still not sure about this show but more then likely ill make it. my fuel pump has been trippin  but for whoever that leaves from Temple or Killeen let me know when and where yall meeting up and ill try to be there wit yall :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

will do !!!!


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 26 2008, 02:16 PM~11443091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that was a good one... Did ya ll hear that train keep passing by tha show blowing its horn?  :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 25 2008, 06:33 AM~11430179
> *YO PASSIONATE RIDES thanks for pointing me to 35 can't believe I got lost in the big city of Temple, TX ....
> *


  :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: iot happends to tha best of them.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 26 2008, 01:16 PM~11443091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

passionate rides escorting me to 35 ... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

tito for tha next shows a google map and an escape route.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 26 2008, 04:46 PM~11444516
> *tito  for  tha  next  shows  a  google  map and  an escape  route.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



uhm...the interstate is sittin right next 2 the mayborn.... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 26 2008, 05:53 PM~11444573
> *uhm...the interstate is sittin right next 2 the mayborn.... :biggrin:
> *



Benny is like me now, we dont use mapquest we call up passionate rides. Beto helps me everytime i get lost in Waco.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 26 2008, 04:54 PM~11444018
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  that was a good one...  Did ya ll hear that train keep passing by tha show blowing its horn?   :dunno:
> *



hell yea the shit gets annoying. damn Santa Fe railroad :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 26 2008, 05:53 PM~11444573
> *uhm...the interstate is sittin right next 2 the mayborn.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 26 2008, 05:53 PM~11444573
> *uhm...the interstate is sittin right next 2 the mayborn.... :biggrin:
> *


Benny was short on petro had to get a lil petro in the tank so he could drive 90mph on the way back to kyle, tx .... 1 st gas station was full went to a crappy one I hope my car still loves me.. I was lost after that.... :uh:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 26 2008, 05:23 PM~11444832
> *Benny was short on petro had to get a lil petro in the tank so he could drive 90mph on the way back to kyle, tx  ....  1 st gas station was full went to a crappy one I hope my car still loves me..  I was lost after that....  :uh:
> *



uhm...there are 4 gas stations and 2 are truck stops that are in the same area... :biggrin: ...sorry benny...had 2 call ya out on dat one... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 26 2008, 06:23 PM~11444832
> *Benny was short on petro had to get a lil petro in the tank so he could drive 90mph on the way back to kyle, tx  ....  1 st gas station was full went to a crappy one I hope my car still loves me..  I was lost after that....  :uh:
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

Benny was running out of gas on the ramp to get in the building too... was in a panic when I left thought for sure I was gonna have to have Tito pushing my car to the nearest gas station... that would not have looked good on Firme Tiempo... we allready had a flat on the way there .... again... :uh:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 26 2008, 06:27 PM~11444873
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 26 2008, 05:29 PM~11444890
> *Benny was running out of gas on the ramp to get in the building too...  was in a panic when I left thought for sure I was gonna have to have Tito pushing my car to the nearest gas station...  that would not have looked good on Firme Tiempo... we allready had a flat on the way there ....  again... :uh:
> *



:uh: ....i would have given ya a ride...pushin, uhm...how bout i steer... :biggrin: ...man can yall go places without havin flats... :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

even the sun shines on a dogs ass some days !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 26 2008, 04:42 PM~11444493
> *passionate rides escorting me to 35 ... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


upload it on tinypic :cheesy:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=ad17hs&s=4 

da squid


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 26 2008, 03:44 PM~11443338
> *whats Miklo doing wit his other hand hmmmmmm nevermind i dont wanna know  :biggrin:
> *


holdin my trophy


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 26 2008, 05:07 PM~11445210
> *holdin my trophy
> *


What'd you place??


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 26 2008, 07:11 PM~11445245
> *What'd you place??
> *


2nd


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 26 2008, 05:39 PM~11444988
> *http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=ad17hs&s=4
> 
> da squid
> *


videonotfoundowend :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KING*85* (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 25 2008, 06:43 PM~11436392
> *some video I shot on the way to your show....  we had fun
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NX0sGIW2oLk
> *


BAD ASS VIDEO . DO IT AGAIN SOMETIME. BUT LET ME KNOW. KEEP IT UP. NEXT TIME ILL REP IT WIT YA'LL


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

4 sho !!!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 26 2008, 04:39 PM~11444988
> *http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=ad17hs&s=4
> 
> da squid
> *


SAY HOMIE WAT IT DEW ???????


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

got yall rollin back in from temple too I'll post later ... :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 27 2008, 07:19 AM~11449853
> *got yall rollin back in from temple too I'll post later ...  :biggrin:
> *


SWEET !!!!!!!!!!PUT IT ON OUR MIRACLES TOPIC IN BIKES HOMIE :cheesy: :cheesy: ............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 27 2008, 10:36 AM~11451138
> *SWEET !!!!!!!!!!PUT IT ON OUR MIRACLES TOPIC IN BIKES HOMIE  :cheesy:  :cheesy: ............
> *


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 26 2008, 04:42 PM~11444493
> *passionate rides escorting me to 35 ... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


We also do quinceaneras, reunions,wedding,divorces, :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 26 2008, 04:46 PM~11444516
> *tito   for  tha  next  shows   a  google  map and  an escape  route.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:twak: YOU SHOULD HAVE TAKEN UR CAR! :banghead: :nosad:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 26 2008, 05:06 PM~11444666
> *Benny is like me now, we dont use mapquest we call up passionate rides.  Beto helps me everytime i get lost in Waco.
> *


& BY THA WAY UR BETOASAVER (its in spanish) Contract is up for renwal next month, if u d like to continue with my service call on or before tha 15. Gracias :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 27 2008, 05:29 PM~11453680
> *& BY THA WAY UR BETOASAVER (its in spanish) Contract is up for renwal next month, if u d like to continue with my service call on or before tha 15. Gracias :biggrin:
> *



will a dbl meat dbl cheese with large fries and dr pepper hold me for the next 3 months? :biggrin: 

so yall still gonna ride in the parade? i kinda wanna hit that up too. are there alot of females out there?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 26 2008, 07:07 PM~11445210
> *holdin my trophy
> *



dont hurt ur back :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 27 2008, 04:56 PM~11453951
> *will a dbl meat dbl cheese with large fries and dr pepper hold me for the next 3 months?  :biggrin:
> 
> so yall still gonna ride in the parade? i kinda wanna hit that up too.  are there alot of females out there?
> *


Ok its a deal :thumbsup: Your good till december :biggrin: .......

Yeah we still gona do tha parade , gots to, its a tha next best thing to Rally On Tha Valley. O Theirs plenty of eye candy or Tacos de ojo :biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 27 2008, 04:58 PM~11453965
> *dont hurt ur back  :cheesy:
> *


 :wave: MIGGY!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Aug 27 2008, 06:18 PM~11454152
> *:wave: MIGGY!
> *



que onda charles? dammit yall got me thinkin bout this parade now..


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 27 2008, 05:25 PM~11454226
> *que onda charles?  dammit yall got me thinkin bout this parade now..
> *


Its a must for Waco


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

damn this topic is still goin :0 :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

It was done till u posted. :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 27 2008, 05:03 PM~11454635
> *It was done till u posted. :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAH :biggrin: CRAZY WHITE PEOPLE............ :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Aug 27 2008, 06:46 PM~11454448
> *Its a must for Waco
> *


yeap thats what i been hearing and Ramon showed me a couple of pics from last years parade and damn thats alot of rides.. i seen a clip on youtube too. makes me wanna go. i guess it just depends how my money situation is that weekend. but the carshows are nice cuz i get to chill wit everybody too and austin show always has girls all over the place .. well the cinco de mayo one sure did.. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 27 2008, 06:23 PM~11454808
> *yeap thats what i been hearing and Ramon showed me a couple of pics from last years parade and damn thats alot of rides.. i seen a clip on youtube too.  makes me wanna go.  i guess it just depends how my money situation is that weekend.  but the carshows are nice cuz i get to chill wit everybody too and austin show always has girls all over the place .. well the cinco de mayo one sure did..  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 27 2008, 05:48 PM~11454473
> *damn this topic is still goin :0  :biggrin:
> *


thats how we do it down here... :biggrin: ...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 27 2008, 07:13 PM~11455806
> *thats how we do it down here... :biggrin: ...
> *


CAN I DO IT THERE WITH YA'LL................................ :cheesy:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 27 2008, 09:20 PM~11455900
> *CAN I DO IT THERE WITH YA'LL................................ :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

:thumbsup: What up homies


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Aug 27 2008, 11:30 PM~11457782
> *:thumbsup: What up homies
> *


Hop It ! Hop It ! :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 27 2008, 10:20 PM~11457061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Delete it! its hurtin my eyes :tears: now i really dislike cops :guns:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 28 2008, 12:55 AM~11457977
> *Delete it! its hurtin my eyes :tears:  now i really dislike cops :guns:
> *


http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh20/hardkandykustomz/Ponch-CHiPs-****-insulting-picture-.jpgi didnt even notice it was a cop uniform till u said that i had 2 look again


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 28 2008, 12:09 AM~11458059
> *http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh20/hardkandykustomz/Ponch-CHiPs-****-insulting-picture-.jpgi didnt even notice it was a cop uniform till u said that i had 2 look again
> *


 :werd: you must have a thing for cops :rofl: all u need now is a pic of knight rider.... but ponchorelo was my hero back in tha dayz. :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

here you go homie


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Beto likes the Great Khali


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 28 2008, 02:33 AM~11458628
> *Beto likes the Great Khali
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 26 2008, 05:20 PM~11445319
> *2nd
> *


niiiccee


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 28 2008, 01:30 PM~11461264
> *niiiccee
> *


thanks


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Beto wants to know if you can find a pic of this guy in a cop uniform :0


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 28 2008, 01:53 PM~11462036
> *Beto wants to know if you can find a pic of this guy in a cop uniform  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me why yall keep posting pics of guys?  :twak: ,Where tha women at?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 28 2008, 06:36 PM~11464126
> *Tell me why yall keep posting pics of guys?   :twak: ,Where tha women at?
> *



*IN THE "I HOPE SHE'S 18 TOPIC" they're all in there bro *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 28 2008, 04:36 PM~11464126
> *Tell me why yall keep posting pics of guys?   :twak: ,Where tha women at?
> *


betooooooooooooooo wat da...................... :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :loco: :loco: :barf: :barf: :nono: :nono: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 28 2008, 06:38 PM~11464152
> *IN THE "I HOPE SHE'S 18 TOPIC" they're all in there bro
> *



x2


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 27 2008, 09:20 PM~11457061
> *I LIKE THIS PIC....
> 
> 
> ...


RIGHT THE BUTT ........GAY..........


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

AWUSTIN


> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 31 2008, 08:27 AM~11482598
> *RIGHT THE BUTT ........GAY..........
> *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 31 2008, 08:13 AM~11482856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CALM DOWN GUEY YOU STARTED IT HOMIE................. :420:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 31 2008, 08:17 AM~11482869
> *AUSTIN
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 31 2008, 08:27 AM~11482598
> *IAM GAY..........
> *



:0 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 31 2008, 12:05 PM~11483196
> *Rollerz Only will be having a car wash on Sat. September 6th at AutoZone on Parmer Ln. (near Metric) from 9:00a-3:00p
> *


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 31 2008, 10:35 AM~11482915
> *CALM DOWN GUEY YOU STARTED IT HOMIE................. :420:
> *


i didnt mean that in a bad way homie, just making myself laugh


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 31 2008, 10:36 AM~11482919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

whos going to the carwash?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

caught these dudes traveling after a long day at the show  KOP and Miracles


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 31 2008, 01:41 PM~11484128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 1 2008, 07:57 PM~11492308
> *caught these dudes traveling after a long day at the show after i looked for i-35 for 30 mins and finally found it    KOP and Miracles
> 
> 
> *



tite video bro :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 2 2008, 12:45 PM~11498380
> *tite video bro  :thumbsup:  :cheesy:
> *


 LIKE LAMARKS AZZ !!!!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 2 2008, 03:04 PM~11498519
> *LIKE LAMARKS AZZ !!!!!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



shh u gonna make Miklo mad :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 2 2008, 02:36 PM~11499281
> *shh u gonna make Miklo mad  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: NICE .................WAT IT DEW MILO..........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 1 2008, 05:57 PM~11492308
> *caught these dudes traveling after a long day at the show    KOP and Miracles
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: CANT WAIT TILL THE NEXT CRUISE.......


----------

